# How far does your hedgie run?



## wheeluh_boy

This is for those of you who monitor their hedgies' wheeling habits at night with a bike spedometer/odemeter.

Leo didn't escape last night (i guess my cage fixes finally worked!), and he made full use of that energy in the wheel. he went 3.903 miles last night. I don't know if thats a lot, but it certainly surprised me!


----------



## susanaproenca

That's pretty good! 

The farthest Mustard ran was a little over 6 miles. Usually she will run 2 miles, but some nights she runs less. Pete usually runs 1 mile, but she hit the 3 miles mark once.


----------



## MissC

Snarf had been running 6-8 miles a night but the last couple weeks has dropped his mileage to 2-5 miles.


----------



## Nancy

Willie averages 6 - 9 miles per night. I know if he had the speedometer on a comfort wheel it would be further. He likes the comfort wheel the best for some strange reason. :lol:


----------



## Sheryl

Wilson usually runs 10-11 miles a night. His high is 14 miles. Last night he only ran 5 so I'm wondering what was up with that. His average speed is almost always right on 2.2 mph. Last night is was only 1.9 so I'm thinking he'll get his nails trimmed tonight just in case that's the problem.


----------



## PJM

Most Cholla has run is about 12.72 miles (not kilometers). He will occasionally do 10-12, but is usually more around 7-8 range. 

Zoey doesn't run much, but she runs fast! The most she's ever logged in at is 11.1 miles per hour (I wonder if she just ran off the wheel though, because I can't run that fast!). Though, her nightly max is usually more like 5-6 miles per hour. The past week, it's been 7-9 miles per hour. But she usually does less than 1 mile a night. 

Cholla is my marathon runner & Zoey is my sprinter. :lol:


----------



## wheeluh_boy

4.9 miles last night. escape proofing the cage really channeled that "i need to escape" energy into his wheel. he's gettin' there!


----------



## MissC

wheeluh_boy said:


> 4.9 miles last night. escape proofing the cage really channeled that "i need to escape" energy into his wheel. he's gettin' there!


 :lol:


----------



## Marilyn

How do you guys set up the bike spedometer/odemeter???? Can someone take a picture and post it? I would like to try setting that up on Baileys wheel too. 

Thanks


----------



## LarryT

Marilyn said:


> How do you guys set up the bike spedometer/odemeter???? Can someone take a picture and post it? I would like to try setting that up on Baileys wheel too.
> 
> Thanks


 here you go  
viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=80


----------



## karennoel

Luna has finally gone over 5 miles, the most she has run so far is 5.2 miles.


----------



## Pitaya

Hello,
Pitaya (spanish for dragon fruit) is 10-12 weeks and I've had her for almost three weeks now. I can hear her running a lot every night, and I'm curious to know her speed and distances. She uses a flying saucer, can anyone of you tell me how can I atatch an odometer to her wheel?
Thank you


----------

